# no onix with rival in 2008



## mjh77 (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been lurking in here since April and finally decided to get the 2007 Onix TDE (with the SRAM group). two weeks ago I paid my LBS the $450 deposit and they would call me that night to tell me when it would be here. A week later I hadn't heard from them, so I call. long story short, there are no more 60cm 2007 Onix TDEs anywhere! Worse yet, they don't offer the SRAM Rival group on the Onix for 2008. Now I don't know what to do. Do I get the bike with the new Ultegra SL group for more $$ or the 105/ultegra mix for a little less? I had my heart set on that frame and group, I'm kind of sad about the whole thing and now thinking about trying a giant OCR C2 for the SRAM group. Any thoughts?


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the Onix Tde. I love the bike and the Rival style of shifting, but the shifting in the front is a hassle. The throw is long (even after the lbs adjusted it) and the shifting is sloppy, not super crisp like the rear so I try to leave it in the 50 chain ring. I've been told that this could be due to a) the compact crank or b) the small size of my frame--a 48. Is Orbea dropping the SRAM group because of problems? Wherre can I find more info about the 2008 Orbeas?


----------



## Severum (Sep 20, 2005)

There are only 4 07 Onix's left at orbea anyway. 

There are 60cm 05 and 06 Orca frames left in Orbea inventory. If your interested, get your shop to quote you a build up with Rival on one of those frames with a build just like the Onix you wanted. Orbea gives dealers a better price on the older frames. They might be able to get close to your Onix build price. 

Orbea is making bikes with SRAM parts in 2008.


----------



## Severum (Sep 20, 2005)

They are also doing the Onix in frame only for 2008, so they can build you one up with Rival.


----------



## pbr (Jun 27, 2007)

My 2008 Onix TDF came pre-built. I don't know if I simply happened to fall in the transition abyss (I ordered the 2007 version over two months ago), but there's at least one pre-built 2008 version out there. The Ultegra SL setup is nice, but the wheels are Aksiums, which doesn't bother me (as I'm more of a recreational rider).


----------



## mjh77 (Jul 11, 2007)

here's what I got from an email exchange with orbea

I can't send spec's at this time because our new catalog is not completely
delivered to dealers. Most dealers have the emailable version of the new
catalog and will share. The price I gave you are MSRP for 08. If a bike
shop is selling our stuff below that amount that is their decision, they may
be wanting to move the last of a model, and that obviously benefits you.
The componants on the 08'Onix TDF Blue @ $2550 are; Zeus Cat 2 Stem and Bar,
Ultegra SL , STI Shifters/brake levers, Cranks cmpct 34/50, BB, Brakes Rear
Der, Frnt Der. 105 Cass 12-25. KMC chain Mavic Aksium wheels, Selle Italia
SLK SE Kalloy Carbon seatpost, vitt. Rubino tires.
The Onix TDA Or. Has Zeus Cat 1 stem and bar, 105 STI shifter/br, 105 frt
der, 105 cass 12-25 105 Shimano RS10 wheels, Ult rear cass, fsa gossamer
crank xr gel flow saddle, zafiro tires kalloy carbon post. 
Sorry no catalog or website images at this time. Hope this helped. 

I just went with the TDF. got it for $2k.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a great price, I paid $400 more plus pedals.


----------



## tb3573 (May 7, 2007)

That is a great price - do you mind sharing the name of the shop?


----------



## mjh77 (Jul 11, 2007)

great shop in Sacramento.

Carmichal Cycles

http://www.bicycleproducts.com/


----------



## nerualsidney (Sep 15, 2007)

*very annoyed*

I purchased the Orbea TDA 2 weeks ago September 1st the 2007 model with SRAM for $2299 and i now see it no the website for $1899 why the $400 price drop, annoyed as did not know i was buying 2007 model and annoyed LBS did not tell me and did not tell me it was soon to be $400 less, i stretched my budget for this and feel cheeted.



mjh77 said:


> great shop in Sacramento.
> 
> Carmichal Cycles
> 
> http://www.bicycleproducts.com/


----------



## mjh77 (Jul 11, 2007)

check out the specs. the 2008 onix TDA is no longer Sram Rival, but a mix of 105 ulgetra.


----------



## tb3573 (May 7, 2007)

Also, double-check the prices with your LBS. Some of the prices they had posted on the Orbea site were incorrect. The TDF version was priced incorrectly for awhile, but it looks like they've now corrected it...


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

The new SRAM Red, which should be available in October, is supposed to correct the long and difficult lever throw, particularly for the front derailleur. I was disappointed when I tried the Force shifters on a Cannondale System 6. I've built my Opal up with Campy Chorus and am completely smitten with the gruppo. I'd always been on Shimano but I'm pretty much sold now. Maybe Red will tempt me into a second look at SRAM in the future, though.


----------

